# Hand Tool - only Projects



## grego

There are plenty of details and plans around for power tool projects, but it seems to take a bit of work to track them down for hand tools. I'm sure the experienced woodworkers here could take any of those power-tool project details and convert them for hand tool execution, but I know know as a beginner I really enjoy finding a book or a blog that goes into detail on how-to-do-it.

Here's some of the links and books I've found:

Dan's Shop (several hand tool projects described)
http://dans-woodshop.blogspot.ca/

"Furniture Making Plain And Simple" by Aldren Watson: (Detailed hand tool-only project plans)
http://www.amazon.ca/Furniture-Making-Plain-And-Simple/dp/0393018121/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1335811570&sr=8-2

Kerry's hand tool-only Jewelry box:
http://lumberjocks.com/Kerry/blog/5841

Recreation of a viking tool chest:
http://wildrosewoodcraft.blogspot.ca/2011/01/mastermyr-chest-first-hand-tool-project.html#!/2011/01/mastermyr-chest-first-hand-tool-project.html

Bob Logan's podcasts:
http://www.logancabinetshoppe.com/podcast.html

"Boxes and Chests" by Alan And Gill Bridgewater (mostly hand tools)
http://www.amazon.ca/Boxes-Chests-Alan-Bridgewater/dp/0811725596/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1335811785&sr=1-1

"Made by Hand: Furniture Projects from the Unplugged Woodshop" by Tom Fidgen
http://www.amazon.ca/Made-Hand-Furniture-Projects-Unplugged/dp/1558708952/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1335811927&sr=1-1

"The New Traditional Woodworker" by Jim Tolpin
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1440304289/ref=as_li_tf_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=jimtolpincom-20

"The Woodwright's Apprentice: Twenty Favorite Projects From The Woodwright's Shop" by Roy Underhill
http://www.amazon.com/The-Woodwrights-Apprentice-Favorite-Projects/dp/0807846120/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1335812823&sr=1-5

Any other reccomendations?

Greg


----------



## Bertha

Awesome! thanks for posting this!


----------



## waho6o9

Thank you for your efforts Grego, it's one of my favorites now.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thanks for sharing Greg 

don´t be so scared of copying a powertool made project with handtools 
just remember nothing new under the sun everything can be made with handtools 
and was before the powertools where invented 
many times things can be made quicker and better with handtools

I agree with you it can impossibble to see where to start and where to end 
but its the same if you had all the powertools you cuold think of 
powertools don´t make you a better woodworker … only practish does 

take care
Dennis


----------



## ShipWreck

Thanks for posting the links grego. I am new to handtool woodworking myself and I am constantly looking for ideas and tips.


----------



## Kookaburra

Shannon Rogers and the Renaissance Woodworker


----------



## Carpintero

I picked up the Aldren Watson book for $2 a couple months ago, when I was first contemplating building some traditional style furniture. It was an excellent value for an inexperienced woodworker like me because the first 150 pages of the book are all info and tips about wood and techniques and joinery. I don't know if I'll use the plans but there are another 150 pages worth of them, and its a well written, well illustrated (all drawings) book.


----------



## ShannonRogers

If you are new to the hand tool thing I recommend making some useful shop projects. Things like squares, bench hooks, shooting boards, marking gauges, storage cabinets etc are great projects where you can stretch your hand tool muscles and not have to worry about messing up unique and expensive lumber. Plus once finished these project give back every time you are in the shop.


----------



## JGM0658

Peter Seller's series are pretty good too, all hand tools. If you want a book, the guy from the unplugged workshop has made a couple of books with all hand tools projects.


----------



## Tim457

Jorge, I don't think the Pink Panther guy did that much woodworking, but Paul Sellers does.


----------



## JGM0658

that's the one…...


----------



## Dave10

You forgot Steve Ramsey's classic video: *Make a wood picture easel using hand tools*


----------



## grego

Dave, not sure how I missed that. A classic for sure!


----------

